# US Signal Corps Bikes



## MrColumbia (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not sure if I ever shared this picture but here it is anyway. Caption pretty much sums it up.


----------



## ZOO (Aug 26, 2015)

Neat picture looks like a Schwinn, the tank is unusual.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2015)

*Thanks for posting the foto - Mr. Columbia.

Added a little horsepower ......*


......... patric


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 26, 2015)

With it blown up you can see what appears to be a large wing nut in the center of the handle bars. Not a folding or collapsible bike but the bars seem to be of the folding variety.


----------

